# Roger Cicero ist tot



## Kinku (29 März 2016)

Im Alter von nur 45 Jahren ist er am 24.03.2016 an einem Hirninfarkt verstorben.

Er war nicht nur ein feiner Mensch sondern auch ein genialer Musiker!

Mein Beileid seiner Frau und Kind.


----------



## FischerFan (30 März 2016)

Da fiel mir gestern morgen die Kinnlade herunter als ich das hörte. Ich mochte den total.


----------



## dörty (1 Apr. 2016)

†
Machs gut, Deine Musik hat mir immer gefallen.
War's ja einer der wenigen die Swing und Jazz noch gelebt haben.


----------

